# Application Mail plante au lancement



## K3st3r (18 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir, 

        Je vous expose ici mon problème avec l'application Mail de Mac et espère que vous pourrez y trouver une solution. 
        Quand je lance l'application, celle-ci se lance mais, dès qu'elle s'affiche, elle se fige et le curseur pivote en chargeant sans se débloquer dans le futur. Je ne peux donc plus accéder à mes mails...
J'ai essayé de trouver une solution en rétablissant les autorisations et en découplant les adresses mails de l'application à partir des préférences système.

À titre d'information, je tourne sur Ma OS X 10.8.4.

En vous remerciant pour les réponses que vous pourrez trouver à mon problème,

Charles.


----------



## VeryBigBro (18 Juin 2013)

Salut Charles,

Est-ce que tu peux faire planter mail et regarder dans la console (App => Utilitaires => Console) ce qui se passe pour nous en faire part?

Bonne soirée!


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2013)

K3st3r a dit:


> en découplant les adresses mails de l'application à partir des préférences système


c'est à dire?

les mesures usuelles sont
-verif reparation autorisations ET disque dur

et concernant une application qui coince commencer par 
-test sur une autre session
et si ca passse sur session 2 , nettoyage de fichiers ( ici de Mail et autres si coupables)  de la session 1

(plein de sujets là dessus dans la section où sont les sujets Mail  c'est à dire section internet)


----------



## K3st3r (20 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai réparé les permissions mais rien n'y fait, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas...

En ayant fait planter l'application Mails, la console m'affiche ceci de nombreuses fois:
Mail: Cannot lock focus on image <NsImage 0x7f99...... Size=(0, 0) Reps(

Quelqu'un en connaît-il la signification ?

En vous remerciant


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2013)

que donne le test sur une AUTRE session?


----------



## K3st3r (21 Juin 2013)

J'avais oublié de le préciser. 
Le test sur une autre session fonctionne parfaitement...
Donc le problème provient de la session.


----------



## VeryBigBro (21 Juin 2013)

Peut-être que... :


VeryBigBro a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux faire planter mail et regarder dans la console (App => Utilitaires => Console) ce qui se passe pour nous en faire part?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2013)

K3st3r a dit:


> J'avais oublié de le préciser.
> Le test sur une autre session fonctionne parfaitement...
> Donc le problème provient de la session.



Si tu veux faire simple tu refais un Mail session 1 à neuf
(il sera alors exactement comme sur test session 2 , fichiers de reglages  Mail session1 neufs)
mille et uns tutos sur comment
(en gros  deplacer tous  les dossiers-fichiers  liés à mail de leurs emplacements actuels dans biblio session 1   puis relancer mail qui sera comme neuf)

tu testes puis tu importes des archves Mail  au compte goutte
(ca c'est au cas où ce serait une archive qui foutait la zone) 

ou
tu fouines en mode geek jusqu'à trouver le ou les fichiers fautifs

(dont analyse de la console)


----------



## K3st3r (21 Juin 2013)

En ayant fait planter l'Application, voilà ce qui s'affiche à multiples reprises dans la console:

Mail: Cannot lock focus on image <NsImage 0x7f99...... Size=(0, 0) Reps(


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2013)

selon certains fils techs  possiblement lié à notes, sans certitude 
mébon 
ca ne resoud rien car ca ne dit pas exactement  quel fichier  fout la mourde

faut rester pragmatique et simple !
Mail marche
la session 2 le confirme
c'est "quelque chose " dans session 1 , et sans doute un fichier dans Mail ( mais pas forcement) 

 la manip déjà indiquée  remet Mail session1 à neuf


----------



## K3st3r (21 Juin 2013)

C'est bon ! L'application fonctionne à nouveau !

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses rapides et précises m'ayant permis de solutionner ce problème. 

Je vous souhaite par conséquent une bonne journée et vous remercie une nouvelle fois,

Charles.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2013)

et par quel miracle?
aide les autres qui auraient le même souci et indiquer ce que t'as fait
( invocations , encens , cierges  ou manips mac)


----------



## K3st3r (21 Juin 2013)

Après  quelques incantations, suivre les étapes suivantes:
- Créer une session autre que celle d'origine 
- Une fois le compte Mail configuré sur cette session, aller dans le Finder => Applications => Mails => Ouvrir le contenu du paquet 
- Copier puis coller  le dossier "Contents" vers les dossiers partagés (Ordinateur => Macintosh HD => Utilisateur => Partagé )
- Ouvrir la session d'origine et aller chercher se dossier à la même localisation. 
- Ouvrir le contenu du paquet de l'application Mail et remplacer le dossier d'origine par celui précédemment récupéré sur la nouvelle session. 
- Activer son compte Mail si cela n'est pas déjà fait
- Savourer le fonctionnement retrouvé 

Voilà voilà


----------

